# Dual AMD Motherboard?



## JuliasKils (May 5, 2004)

Seeing as my first post got eaten.. heres a second try! Basically I'm looking to take my computer to a shop to get it upgraded.. but I don't trust them to buy the parts for me as I'm sure they would overcharge me. So I figured I would buy them myself! I have been looking at new egg but thats where I got lost. I'm currently running on an AMD Athlon XP processor at 1.6ghz with only 256mb of ram.

I'm looking to upgrade to a dual 2x1.6 AMD if possible but I don't know which motherboard to get! Are there any that support XP Processors? If not could someone recommend me a motherboard that supports dual processors and which processors I should buy to go with the motherboard? Of course the cheaper the better, as long as it is more powerful than my single processor. 

I really wanted to install it myself but I cannot even tell where my processor is and I really did not want to risk endangering my motherboard just to play around. I had quite a few upgrades to go after as well.. so while I'm posting think I could get a..

Dual motherboard
additional processor
sound blaster live card
512mb stick of ram

For under $600 or am I fooling myself? Would it be smarter to just get a powerful single AMD processor and install the thing myself and not bother going to the upgrade shop? I've installed ram myself, hard drives myself, cd drives, etc.. just not a motherboard or processor (not to hip on the upgrades..). A recommendation of a site that has a guide for dummies on upgrading a motherboard.. preferably with pictures would be extremely helpful.

I know, I know.. tons of questions and I apologize just at my wits end and trying to get any support possible. If nothing else please tell me what is a good dual amd motherboard and processor to go with it under $400 for both or all three if possible.

Thank you!


----------



## snehesh (Nov 1, 2010)

see dear
i should recommend u to take
AMD athlon 64x2 dual processor 5200+  2.71ghz,& at least 1gb RAM for ur work or 512 RAM as ur wish.
as u want cheaper it is good to u.
and u can exchange it and give some money to vendor if needed. As it will be good 4 u!
thank you !


----------



## FuryRosewood (Nov 1, 2010)

there are lots of single socket boards with dual, quad and even six core capabilities from amd that would be cheaper, and more powerful than looking to do what you are suggesting


----------



## iurytx (Nov 1, 2010)

this post is from 2004


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 1, 2010)

snehesh said:


> see dear
> i should recommend u to take
> AMD athlon 64x2 dual processor 5200+  2.71ghz,& at least 1gb RAM for ur work or 512 RAM as ur wish.
> as u want cheaper it is good to u.
> ...



How the hell do people like him with one post dig up such an old thread? 



snehesh said:


> see dear



Who are you? Mom?



snehesh said:


> and u can exchange it and give some money to vendor if needed. As it will be good 4 u!



Huh? LOL



snehesh said:


> thank you !




Why do people feel the need to thank others for reading their response?


----------



## iAteBillyMays (Nov 2, 2010)

snehesh said:


> see dear
> i should recommend u to take
> AMD athlon 64x2 dual processor 5200+  2.71ghz,& at least 1gb RAM for ur work or 512 RAM as ur wish.
> as u want cheaper it is good to u.
> ...


Oh I get it, it's funny...


----------

